# On my last flight before I'm outta here.



## KestrelsFlight (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi! I'm new here and need to shed a few (many) pounds. Hope to find some friends with a twisted sense of humor with which I can share the journey.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2019)

It seems most people need to lose weight. You are not alone.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 21, 2019)

KestrelsFlight said:


> Hi! I'm new here and need to shed a few (many) pounds. Hope to find some friends with a twisted sense of humor with which I can share the journey.


Hey Kestrels Flight. Interesting name. I really like kestrels. They are so strong & fast. 
Ive got an amazing twisted sense of humour AND I’m very good at nagging members to exercise 
Welcome.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 21, 2019)

KestrelsFlight said:


> Hope to find some friends with a twisted sense of humor


Bring it

I'll try ta keep up


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi.  I hope you have a great holiday.  I won't bother you about losing weight since I don't like that to be done to me.  But best wishes and good luck to you!


----------



## toffee (Dec 22, 2019)

welcome kestrel to our forum …….


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## twinkles (Dec 22, 2019)

welcome kestrel


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

@KestrelsFlight Welcome, kestrel!  Learning to fly on your own is no fun!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 5, 2020)

I can't speak for anyone else, but this forced stay at home stuff has me gaining, not losing.  I'm afraid to step on the scales at this point.


----------



## Devi (Apr 5, 2020)

Welcome to the group, kestrelsflight. Glad you joined. May you find what you seek here!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

It appears Kestrel may have flown the coop?  (Last post 12/21/19)


----------

